# My JPRL Tank =D



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Here are some pics and a video of my new tank that I just finished putting together with only JPRL

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0 ~ 1 ppm
PH: 6.5
GH: 7
KH: 0
Temp: 24c

Enjoy =)

Thanks Bettafou for the JPRL's. They are awesome.

Added a video that can be viewed here:
Sorry for the horrid music. TV was on really loud =(

My CRS tank


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey how much were they Flazky? good water params btw..


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> Hey how much were they Flazky? good water params btw..


Thanks. haha was actually really easy to get these parameters since I had a salty tank b4, and I think saltwater fish are generally a lot more sensitive than shrimp.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Flazky said:


> Thanks. haha was actually really easy to get these parameters since I had a salty tank b4, and I think saltwater fish are generally a lot more sensitive than shrimp.


good transition from salt to...shrimp..
however, invertebrates are more sensitive than vertebrates, that is just the way it works. They have an extremely low tolerance of nitrates.
what you have right now, is a solid foundation.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Those look great!!!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

added a video
CRS Video


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

nice shrimps man, where did you get them from? how much. Jprl should be pretty expensive, and I havent seem them in toronto at all. Have you Bei?


----------



## spicspan (Dec 11, 2010)

Im 100% percent sure those are just no entries. The legs have 0 red on them and the red/ white are not intense enough. I hope you didnt get ripped off man, whats your source and price? They usually go for hundreds a piece, my buddies in BC paid 160 a piece for low grades and that was considered cheap.

Here is a jprl


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> nice shrimps man, where did you get them from? how much. Jprl should be pretty expensive, and I havent seem them in toronto at all. Have you Bei?


nah, Jimmy ur right, haven't seen em around, a few hundred a piece is the usual price


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

I got em from bettafou and I paid 20 bucks a piece.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Flazky said:


> I got em from bettafou and I paid 20 bucks a piece.


20 bucks? Didn't Kin sell SSS for 20 bucks?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

PRL have no head patterns on the head, as in flower, crown, heart. No yellowing but can have pink from the red washing over it, cracks are usually minimal and won't lose much color even with age. Legs don't always have to be red, they can be white or mixed...not all can be the quality of Silane's!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*ripoff*



Flazky said:


> I got em from bettafou and I paid 20 bucks a piece.


Doesnt seem like a plausible deal
if
20$ bucks jprl, i want 100 of them


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Flazy got a better deal on those! He *knows *what he paid for them, and it wasn't $20 each! 

I was told by the person I purchased them from that they were indeed from well known Taiwan and Japanese lines, he assured me that they were JPRL lines and I purchased them as that.

I also sold regular Hinos for $15 and still do, which is a very good price for them, most LFS sell for more!

I also have several of those same lines as Flazy has in my tanks and yes I have a few that do have red legs...I posted a pic of one just a little while back.

Mr Bako....kindly stop trying to stir up trouble by *going thru all of my posts *to see what you can *say negatively about me!*

You have already been warned by the Moderator about this as I was, yet you still continue to do this.

Are you just a mean person....because it sure comes off that way!
IF you are sooooo hung up on having my business in the GTA you are more than welcome to it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I swear, I'm about ready to ban the both of you.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Just keep them inbred and if you get a golden or snow in f1 or f2 then you'll know for sure. 


If I cross a jprl with a jpbl to improve white intensity am I correct to assume the off springs are still considered pure line?


----------



## imke (Sep 30, 2010)

Flazky said:


>


Hi,
nice shrimp you have, thus I also doubt about their pedigree as they show no common signs of Japanese Pure RED Line I have seen in other pictures. They look like some 'normal' CR shrimp with Snow White genes, I am sorry.
Imke


----------

